# Crear un amplificador de 1 a 8 Mhz de alto voltaje.



## sodom (Abr 8, 2009)

Hola necesito, un amplificador que me de una potencia de unos 200W con una tension de salida de unos 700v y una impedancia alta, he estado viendo este circuito que adjunto, pero el problema es la etapa de salida y la tension, se podria sustituir ese transformador por uno que elevara la tension.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

a q impedancia de salida lo quieres conectar.?
Para q aplicacion es (si se puede preguntar)?

salu2


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 8, 2009)

Pides mucho, tension muy elevada y elevada frecuencia
Se puede probar con mosfet pero creo que necesitaras igbt, en todo caso es necesario un analisis con un simulador, cualquier erros de diseño terminara perforando algun componente.

Si no tienes conocimientos de conmutacion y simulacion lo  tienes complicado porque se tiene que analizar minuciosamente todo el componente LCR del circuito.


----------



## sodom (Abr 13, 2009)

pues la impedancia de salida seria de un mega si pudiera ser, o algo menos el uso seria estetico,


----------



## unleased! (Abr 13, 2009)

Un amplificador valvular? o esteticamente quieres torturar a alguien con los 700V?
No estaras pensando en hacer un altavoz de plasma, como este:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rasp88nbsRw&eurl=http:/%2
Si es así te hacen falta mas de 700V
Concreta algo mas.
saludos.


----------



## sodom (Abr 15, 2009)

hola a todos!, y gracias por vuestras repuestas, especifico bien lo que necesito, tengo ya un circuito valvular pero me da muchos problemas las valvulas y queria pues eso pasarlo a transistores, este circuito valvular saca unos 700 V y muy poca corriente en total unos 60 W y una impedancia de salida que es la de las valvulas de unos 6 KΩ, es para uso estetico pero todo esto se aplica con un aislante (porque o si no si que seria una tortura!), el circuito que he encontrado que al principio he puesto, tiene de salida unos 50V  300W e impedancia de 50 Ω, entonces para poder equiparar la placa que tengo de valvulas a esta necesitaria algo que me elvara de los 50 V a unos 700 V aunque no sacara los 300 W, he estado viendo bobinas pero no se exactamente como crearlas, o si existeria un transformador elevador para esta frecuencia.
impresionante! lo del altavoz de plasma!
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 15, 2009)

Mmmmm...con amplificador valvulares no te puedo ayudar, yo ya nací en la epoca que salieron los primeros procesadores 386 y empecé a interesarme por la electrónica con el primer pentium en socket 478.
En tal caso un transformador de audio es bastante complejo de hacer, no es como hacer uno de potencia. Es complicado de hacer sin conseguir una distorsión apreciable. Tengo una radio Telefunken gavotte 201 en casa con un altavoz de apenas 4w con el sistema del transformador y la verdad que suena con mucha potencia pero el ancho de banda de frecuencias es bastante estrecho. Preguntale a los mas veteranos en la amplificación valvular como pueden ser fogonazo, rash, pepepuerto, eduardo,... Mandales un mp, ellos seguro que te pueden ayudar con el transformador o transistorizado que creo que es una alternativa mejor.
Saludos!


----------

